# EZ Stairs brackets



## Tex (Sep 22, 2010)

Has anybody used these? They seem ideal. There's no cutting stringers so smaller lumber can be used and they can disassemble for storage. Comments?

EZ Stairs 3.5 in. x 9 in. Brown Contractor Bracket Pack - EZBRCON at The Home Depot


----------



## Footer (Sep 22, 2010)

I have done things similar to that without using the bracket. To me, those things actually made assembly take longer. Its much more difficult in my opinion to get each one of those things to line up perfectly on each side of the stringer then it is to just layout a stringer and cut. For larger staircases it not only adds weight but increases cost. Really, stairs are pretty cheap to build if you are using 2x12. Your already buying the lumber, why spend twice as much as you need just to save a bit on storage? Using these also drastically changes the look of the stair. If that is the look you are going for, great, but most designers want the more traditional look.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 23, 2010)

This not a bad way for someone unfamiliar with cutting stairs to do. I would suggest attaching them to each step the to the stringer. As a former custom home builder I was very good at cutting stairs so I never tried doing it this way but I can see a usefulness.


----------



## JayDee (Sep 25, 2010)

Figuring and measuring and cutting stringers for stairs is straight-forward if you are a skilled and experienced carpenter. I can frame something simple but I don't have the exprerience to build a good stair with cut stringers.
I think the EZ-Stairs system is pretty good for someone like me. Not difficult to build and apparently a good sturdy result which is needed for sets that I have seen.
Tex's comment about re-using the brackets is a good one, with my 19.2 volt driver, assembly and dissasembly should be quick. I would give this a thumbs up. John aka JayDee


----------

